# Alarming paint thickness....



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve just bought a PTG (DT-156) so went to have a play on my car....

I went out to try it on my Insignia and the paint readings were a bit worrying to say the least. The bonnet was between 117 and 130 but the wings and doors varied from 21.5 - 36.5. :doublesho


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

:doublesho cant be right isn't primer on average between 8 > 30 microns ??? - have you checked calibration on the shims ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve just bought a PTG (DT-156) so went to have a play on my car....
> 
> I went out to try it on my Insignia and the paint readings were a bit worrying to say the least. The bonnet was between 117 and 130 but the wings and doors varied from 21.5 - 36.5. :doublesho


Sounds very unusual. The bonnet seems about right, but the thickness you quoted for the wings and doors does not seem right at all. There is no way that a primer, colour coat and clear could be that low.

If you are in doubt seek out a detailer with a delfesko positector which can measure the individual layers.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Could have had a few coats of 2k primer? 

Or had a new aftermarket bonnet?

Ford paint is 130 on average, so i wouldnt consider 117-130 to be high.

Put a sheet of paper on a panel and see how much the readings increase!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you don't have the probe bob on flush with the panel I've found it can massively skew readings. I don't have this particular PTG but if I was a betting man this is what I'd put money on.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

As above, or it could be that it has composite or aluminium wings?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

transtek said:


> As above, or it could be that it has composite or aluminium wings?


The Insignia has steel wings.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Def 21.5 - 36.5 and not 215 to 365 microns? If the latter then yes thats expected after a repair, otherwise can't be right at 36 microns


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I`ve only just got the PTG so still playing with it. I will try some of the suggestions tomorrow.

Would i have to calibrate with the other schim if the arches are steel ?

I didnt get an english guide so still reading from the internet.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

https://media.makeameme.org/created/did-you-try.jpg


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Me being me I reset mine then went through calibration from scratch. I stress I've got a different piece of kit to you.

After getting calibration sorted and I hadn't appreciated you can tinker based on each calibration shim, I was still getting some very strange readings. On flat panels it was pretty consistent but anything with any sort of curve or variation it could be way out. 

Whilst you don't want to risk marking a panel you can't mess around when offering the probe up. 

Take plenty of readings, no such thing as too many if you are finding your feet as I still am!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Does it have a very heavy flake? Could it be struggling due to the curve of the wing, and reading from the flake upwards?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just been back out to try again (car covered in frost but i managed) when i try it on the bonnet its using the "NFe" but everywhere else its changing to "Fe". does that mean its steel ??


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just calibrated it again and its bang on. I know realize that nfe and fe are measuring ferrous and non ferrous metals but how do i work out what 32.5 fe relates to say 130 nfe.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

JCoxy said:


> Def 21.5 - 36.5 and not 215 to 365 microns? If the latter then yes thats expected after a repair, otherwise can't be right at 36 microns


This is the only thing it can be  i`ve had the car 2 1/2 years and only had the rear bumper done. Its very confusing though.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bradleymarky said:


> ..... but how do i work out what 32.5 fe relates to say 130 nfe.


You don't because they are not comparable

The reading you get is the actual paint thickness, be it 32.5 or 130 micron, irrespective of the panel material ie FE or NFE as you have now found out.

Alan W


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you calibrate Fe and NFe separately on this piece of kit? Something sounds skewy...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It has shims and pucks right? Does it read correctly on them all?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Praise the lord......Just recalibrated them separately and went back out to try again on the car.
Average on the roof is 134
Average on the doors 137
Average on the wings is 143.

Took some time to get it right but happy now 

Thanks for all the advice guys, it was a minute away from being sent back....the Wife says 


Are the shims the metal bits and the pucks the see through measuring devices ??

On a downside i still cant get the CD to work on my laptop, keeps saying reg open key error...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Result, I love it when a plan comes together


----------

